# Mieszkanie dla Gentoo Girl

## tuniek

Przy dyskusji ... o konieczności utworzenia tego podforum wylansowałem temat poszukiwania miesznia w Kraku dla dziewczyny co to gentoo używa ... 

spieszę wam donieść .. że mieszkanie znalazło sie właśnie dzieki temu postowi ... już u pierwszej osoby która odpisała.  :Smile: 

Dzięki wielkie.

----------

## argasek

Ba, mamy nawet donosy z potwierdzonych źródeł, że całkiem fajna jest  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Ba, mamy nawet donosy z potwierdzonych źródeł, że całkiem fajna jest 

 ciekawe, ktoz by to mogl byc :]

PS. Blazeu - co slychac?  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Ba, mamy nawet donosy z potwierdzonych źródeł, że całkiem fajna jest  ciekawe, ktoz by to mogl byc :]
> 
> PS. Blazeu - co slychac? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

ROTFL :]

MSPANC :]

----------

## blazeu

No co? ;D Ja tylko niose pomoc!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> No co? ;D Ja tylko niose pomoc! 

 pochwalamy, pochwalamy  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> No co? ;D Ja tylko niose pomoc! 

 

może ciut szerzej :>

----------

## blazeu

Ojeju no... Sliczna dziewczyna, uzywajaca gentoo mieszka u mnie w mieszkaniu... Zazdroscicie, nie? /me odchodzi od klawiatury smiejac sie opetanczo... mauahahahahhahahaha  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Ojeju no... Sliczna dziewczyna, uzywajaca gentoo mieszka u mnie w mieszkaniu... Zazdroscicie, nie? 

 

I jeszcze kurna jak  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## blazeu

Sie gra, sie ma  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

etam, ja tam jeszcze swoją nawróce ( /me poszedł po krucyfiks i wode święconą... Tfu.... nie ten sprzęt /me odrzucił to i poszedł po livecd i z opętanymwzrokiem wyszedł)

 :Wink: 

gratuje blazeu

----------

## blazeu

Popatrzcie jak to latwo... Wystarczy wejsc na forum, poczytac troche postow i mozna zrobic wget FGO://wspollokatorka ... F.G.O. rulez ;D

----------

## Kurt Steiner

blazeu, zapytaj się współlokatorki, czy przypadkiem nie ma jakiejś fajnej koleżanki-współużytkowniczki w Wawie!  :Very Happy: 

Ale jak ma to daj znać na priva!  :Razz: 

----------

## blazeu

Tak mi po glowie chodzi pewien watek na forum... "Glupotki wspollokatorki..."  :Very Happy:  Co wy na to?  :Razz: 

Edit: tylko trzeba bedzie to jakos ukryc przed jej wzrokiem.. wlasnie zostalem powaznie skarcony za ten post ;P

edit2: ludzie.. to forum nie pomiesci tylu postow jakbym mial wszystko spisywac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Edit: tylko trzeba bedzie to jakos ukryc przed jej wzrokiem.. wlasnie zostalem powaznie skarcony za ten post ;P

 buahahahhaha. i dobrze Ci tak!  :Razz: 

ps. pozdrow  :Smile:  (chociaz pewnie i tak to przeczytasz, wiec ladnie pozdrawiam  :Wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pancurski

 *Poe wrote:*   

> etam, ja tam jeszcze swoją nawróce...[ciach]
> 
> 

 

ja już swoją żonkę nawróciłem, korzysta z gentoo na co dzień

----------

## _troll_

 *frondziak wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   etam, ja tam jeszcze swoją nawróce...[ciach]
> 
>  
> 
> ja już swoją żonkę nawróciłem, korzysta z gentoo na co dzień

 Wy sadysci!  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> ja już swoją żonkę nawróciłem, korzysta z gentoo na co dzień

 

Moja dziewczyna odkąd zobaczyła moje Gentoo sama się nawraca stopniowo -- partycja z Windowsem maleje z dnia na dzień ;)

----------

## Poe

moja jest za nerwowa na to. poza tym nie potrafi zrozumieć tego, ze komputer też czuje i że trzeba do niego podejść odpowiednio... niektóre są tak niewychowane, ze nawet ja jak przy nichsiadam to dostaje białej gorączki  :Wink:  (niewychowane komputery oczywiscie)

----------

## blazeu

Ja swojej blaszance szepcze do mikrofonu czule slowka ;P I glaszcze co jakis czas po obudowie. Gdybyscie tylko wiedzieli jak mruczy...  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Nie rozumiem dlaczego tak musicie "nawracać". Moje słoneczko używa wszystkiego, jeśli tylko działa. W przypadku gentoo to mówić że działa nie trzeba. Tato jedynie rozzłościł się na beryla (woli bez  :Wink:  ). A to jedynie z powodu nieprzyjemnych efektów przy zbyt dużym oknie LHMK przy 1024x768. Możliwe że jest to do ustawienia ale...

----------

## Yatmai

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem dlaczego tak musicie "nawracać". Moje słoneczko używa wszystkiego, jeśli tylko działa. 

 

Zawodowe zboczenie, ale nie mogę uznać systemem operacyjnym czegoś, co nawet porządnej konsoli (i bash'a) nie ma  :Razz:  A poza tym, windziaki łapią wirusy, robaki, śmieci, "inne nieodpowiednie oprogramowanie" i sprawiają problemy. Pal licho jak kowalski na własne życzenie psuje sobie sys i go potem sam naprawia, ale w rodzinie i wśród znajomych dali mi etykietke "informatyk" i jak sie coś spierniczy, to zgadnij kogo wzywają  :Razz: 

Nie mówie, że Linuksa nie można zepsuć, można, ale jak sie Lin psuje, to jestem w stanie go naprawić, a niech mi kto powie, dlaczego win sie zawiesił ? Żadnych logów*, żadnych komunikatów* i kombinuj o co poszło...

*pomijamy tu bsod czy raporty błędów, które są praktycznie w kodzie maszynowym pisane  :Razz: 

----------

## v7n

@Art.root

No daj spokój, przecież w win xp jest takie ładnie okienko, bodajże 'podgląd zdarzeń systemowych'. Wszystko ładnie podzielone na tabelki, wierszyki, kolumny aż oko się śmieje. Tu klik, tam klik i jeszcze raz klik aż wszystko pięknie się pojawia, czarno na białym. W zależności od rodzaju błędu, przy temacie pojawia się inna ikonka. A jak nie możemy sami sobie poradzić, to można szybciutko i wygodnie przedstawić problem na forum, razem z załącznikami.

dla niekumatych - to jest wysublimowana ironia   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## argasek

Ja przestawiłem Siostrę i Szwagra. Przeszli kolejno Mandrake'a, SuSE a teraz Gentoo, co prawda aktualizuję im to sam co pewien czas (bo akurat przy etc-update) rady by nie dali, ale KDE mają, OpenOffice jest, Internet chodzi, jak trzeba to korzystają z Wine - przeciętny user naprawdę nie potrzebuje cudów...

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  ale w rodzinie i wśród znajomych dali mi etykietke "informatyk" i jak sie coś spierniczy, to zgadnij kogo wzywają 

  Mi to pasi - za darmo nie chodzę   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nie mówie, że Linuksa nie można zepsuć, można, ale jak sie Lin psuje, to jestem w stanie go naprawić, a niech mi kto powie, dlaczego win sie zawiesił ? Żadnych logów*, żadnych komunikatów* i kombinuj o co poszło...

  Hehe wczoraj się męczyłem z windą ... nastąpił nieokreślony błąd  :Cool:  Chociaż fajniejsze są logi Xp - Nastąpił błąd przy uruchamianiu usługi. Uruchomienie usługi nie powiodło się. Ale na wszystko jest lekarstwo - format  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

Ty norbi666 nawet nie udzielaj się w tym wątku, masz żółtą kartkę i dobrze wiesz za co  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*    ale w rodzinie i wśród znajomych dali mi etykietke "informatyk" i jak sie coś spierniczy, to zgadnij kogo wzywają   Mi to pasi - za darmo nie chodzę   

 

Ale z rodzinki nie mam serca zdzierać  :Razz: 

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nie mówie, że Linuksa nie można zepsuć, można, ale jak sie Lin psuje, to jestem w stanie go naprawić, a niech mi kto powie, dlaczego win sie zawiesił ? Żadnych logów*, żadnych komunikatów* i kombinuj o co poszło...  Hehe wczoraj się męczyłem z windą ... nastąpił nieokreślony błąd  Chociaż fajniejsze są logi Xp - Nastąpił błąd przy uruchamianiu usługi. Uruchomienie usługi nie powiodło się. Ale na wszystko jest lekarstwo - format 

 

No też tak wyznaje, tylko czekam kiedy sie ktoś zbuntuje, że co by nie było, to zaraz format  :Very Happy: 

----------

## szolek

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *szolek wrote:*   Nie rozumiem dlaczego tak musicie "nawracać". Moje słoneczko używa wszystkiego, jeśli tylko działa.  
> 
> Zawodowe zboczenie, ale nie mogę uznać systemem operacyjnym czegoś, co nawet porządnej konsoli (i bash'a) nie ma  A poza tym, windziaki łapią wirusy, robaki, śmieci, "inne nieodpowiednie oprogramowanie" i sprawiają problemy. Pal licho jak kowalski na własne życzenie psuje sobie sys i go potem sam naprawia, ale w rodzinie i wśród znajomych dali mi etykietke "informatyk" i jak sie coś spierniczy, to zgadnij kogo wzywają 
> 
> Nie mówie, że Linuksa nie można zepsuć, można, ale jak sie Lin psuje, to jestem w stanie go naprawić, a niech mi kto powie, dlaczego win sie zawiesił ? Żadnych logów*, żadnych komunikatów* i kombinuj o co poszło...
> ...

 

Heh. Całkiem Cię rozumiem. Sam z windowsem miałem tyle przypadków że tylko format ratował, a z help desk'a się ratowałem pracą dyplomową do wczoraj.

Z gentoo siedzę od parawie 2 lat. Prawie bo dokładnie to określa data z prawej. Z początku równolegle z Win XP teraz już tylko gentoo. Jeśli chodzi o użytkowanie Linuksa to mojej dziewczynie nie sprawia to trudności, dlatego specjalnej agitacji jej nie robiłem.

Kiedyś koledze ze studiów dowaliła, który narzekał na "zwisy komputera": czemu Linuksa nie zainstaluje. Podejrzewam że gostek nie słyszał takiego słowa.

Generalnie wydaje mi się że obsługa Linuksa jest dużo łatwiejsza szczególnie środowiska graficznego KDE czy Gnome. Natomiast administracja systemu to już inna bajka. Więc linux jest free ale co do wsparcja technicznego to łatwo można spojrzeć jak to robi novel  czy redhat.

----------

## koval_ski

A ja teraz wyskoczę jeszcze z pytaniami o Gentoo Girl:

Czy ona sama sobie instaluje ten system? Czy ktoś ją do tego zmusił albo przekupił? Czy naprawdę jest ładna? I najważniejsze: ona w ogóle istnieje?

Pozdrawiam wszystkich a w szczególności Gentoo Girl!

----------

## VsMaX

Wy mi tylko nie wmawiajcie ze na gentoo to wszystko ladnie lazi - nic ( no moze maly emerge -Duv world) i amarok, wine oraz pare innych nie dziala. Nowe kde i juz klopoty... moze i windows tez sie wiesza ale tam po resecie dalej wszystko chodzi (wzglednie dobrze) pozatym napewno mozemy pozazdroscic microsoftowi prostoty instalacjii ktora jest wprost stworzona dla idioty - tego brakuje w gentoo, bo nie wszyscy maja czas/ochote na nauke instalacjii nowego systemu, mkfs, mount cp i inne. wola byle shit byle by dzialal i muzyki mozna bylo sluchac. I TO jest wlasnie sukces microsoftu - prostota - kazdy moze na tym byc adminem , kazdy moze zainstalowac sobie winampa. 

Co prawda w gentoo mamy komende emerge ale zeby dojsc do stabilnego systemu jest to dluga droga do zbawienia...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

VsMaX, a kto powiedział, że użytkownikami Gentoo powinni zostawać również idioci? Dla tych są inne dystrybucje.  :Razz: 

Zresztą co do prostoty... Wiesz co oznacza dla człowieka, który siedzi przy komputerze od święta zwykłe zapytanie od firewalla czy antywira co robić? A o ile przyjemniej można pracować w spokoju na przemyślanym Linuksie (nie twierdzę, że musi to być Gentoo)? W tej chwil jedyną zaletą Windowsa jest jego popularność, a na pewno już nie prostota.  :Laughing: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> I najważniejsze: ona w ogóle istnieje?

 

Mogła by się jakoś objawić, np. na zdjęciu... nie?  :Wink: 

 *VsMaX wrote:*   

> wola byle shit byle by dzialal i muzyki mozna bylo sluchac. 

 

Ja się w ten oftopik wdawał za bardzo nie będę, ale powiem tylko tyle, że był dawno temu czas, kiedy na bazarach można było kupić radiomagnetofony - tzw. "jamniki" marki... Panasonix. I to jest byle shit dla Ciebie.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Quote:*   

> Ty norbi666 nawet nie udzielaj się w tym wątku, masz żółtą kartkę i dobrze wiesz za co

 Huh, jeszcze pamiętacie?  :Wink:  no ... strasznie oporne były i nie chciały iść na grilla  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ale z rodzinki nie mam serca zdzierać 

 Ja też nie zdzieram ·... idę po najniższych stawkach   :Laughing:  (a tak serio to nigdy od rodziny nie chcę kasy, ale zawsze coś się sypnie  :Smile:  )

----------

## tuniek

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> A ja teraz wyskoczę jeszcze z pytaniami o Gentoo Girl:
> 
> Czy ona sama sobie instaluje ten system? Czy ktoś ją do tego zmusił albo przekupił? Czy naprawdę jest ładna? I najważniejsze: ona w ogóle istnieje?
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich a w szczególności Gentoo Girl!

 

to może ja ... bo czuję się najbardziej uprawniony.  :Smile:  :> 

nie tylko ładna ale i śliczna ... 

i nie tylko śliczna ale i fajowska z charakteru ...

jest bardzo Kobieca ... myślę że mógłbyś czuć się bardzo onieśmielony 

nikt jej nie zmusił do gentoo - sama chciała

istnieje na pewno. 

ostatnio system pomagałem ja jej pomagałem postawić ... a z tego co wiem  ... jajo kompilował jej Błażej .. 

postawiła by go sama ale nie miała czasu i neta ...

----------

## koval_ski

To jestem pełen podziwu.

A dała by się namówić na jakieś małe zdjęcie?

----------

## Yatmai

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> To jestem pełen podziwu.
> 
> A dała by się namówić na jakieś małe zdjęcie?

 

Tylko czemu małe ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

ustawie ja jako eksponat w pokoju  :Very Happy:  wejscie piatka od lba, zdjecia za dyche... :>

----------

## illussion

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> A ja teraz wyskoczę jeszcze z pytaniami o Gentoo Girl:
> 
> Czy ona sama sobie instaluje ten system? Czy ktoś ją do tego zmusił albo przekupił? Czy naprawdę jest ładna? I najważniejsze: ona w ogóle istnieje?

 

 Witam wszystkich  :Smile: 

Zgodnie z prośbą, odpowiem sama na kilka pytań  :Smile:  Zatem zacznę odrobinę na opak ... Począwszy od udzielenia odpowiedzi na pytanie czy istnieję ? hmmm... zadaję sobie każdego ranka, ale mogę uznać, że nic na razie nie wskazuje jako mialoby być inaczej  :Smile:  Kolejne pytanie pozostawię bez komentarza, jako że trudno mnie to oceniać  :Smile:  Mogę za to z pełnym przekonaniem powiedzieć, ze niestety nikt mi kieszonkowego nie daje z używanie gentoo ... ale to bardzo dobry pomysł (może znajdzie sie jakiś łos, tudzież pingwin) .. jeżeli mialbyś ochotę, nie mam nic przeciwko  :Smile:  A kto mi instaluje system ... hmmm ... pomyślmy ... najczęściej stoję na ulicy z tabliczką "pingwin potrzebny od zaraz" i zawsze jakoś się udawało  :Smile:  (a swoją drogą, to ciekawe jakis sens miałoby używanie lunuxa, tym bardziej gentoo, jeżeli nie umiałoby się wrzucić jądra do boot'a  :Razz:  )

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> Pozdrawiam wszystkich a w szczególności Gentoo Girl!

 

Dzięki   :Smile: 

 *VsMaX wrote:*   

> Wy mi tylko nie wmawiajcie ze na gentoo to wszystko ladnie lazi - nic ( no moze maly emerge -Duv world) i amarok, wine oraz pare innych nie dziala. 

 

SOA #512  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## koval_ski

Witaj Illussion, skoro już tu jesteś to napisz coś więcej o sobie, no i to zdjęcie... Wiem że chciałem małe ale to co jest jako emblemat, to stanowczo za małe, choć zapowiada się nieźle.

 *illussion wrote:*   

> a swoją drogą, to ciekawe jakis sens miałoby używanie lunuxa, tym bardziej gentoo, jeżeli nie umiałoby się wrzucić jądra do boot'a 

 

A ja znam kilka dziewczyn, które używają gentoo i nie znają nawet 

```
cd ~
```

 Używają tylko dlatego że ich faceci to maniacy linuksa.

----------

## blazeu

Stopien sfeminizowania tego forum staje sie nadzwyczajnie wysoki. Zaraz staniemy sie "najbardziej zenskim forum o linuksie w kraju"  :Very Happy:  W sumie to moznaby z tego jakis slogan zrobic... ;]

----------

## c2p

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> A ja znam kilka dziewczyn, które używają gentoo i nie znają nawet 
> 
> ```
> cd ~
> ```
> ...

 

To jest właśnie dowód na to, że nawet z gentoo można zrobić "klikalne" distro. Chłopak klepie po nocach w klawiaturę, żeby dziewczyna mogła w dzień spokojnie klikać  :Very Happy: .

----------

## szolek

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *koval_ski wrote:*   A ja znam kilka dziewczyn, które używają gentoo i nie znają nawet 
> 
> ```
> cd ~
> ```
> ...

 

Czego się nie robi dla tej jedynej.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Czy dla tej jednej.... Ile trwa instalacja Gentoo wszyscy wiemy, ale przecież emerge kdebase-startkde tuż po rozpakowaniu stage'a 3 samo załatwi większość roboty, a Ty masz pretekst i okazje by pobyć sam na sam z koleżanką   :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To jest właśnie dowód na to, że nawet z gentoo można zrobić "klikalne" distro. Chłopak klepie po nocach w klawiaturę, żeby dziewczyna mogła w dzień spokojnie klikać .

 

Oj, ja to znam. Moja małżonka jeździ mi po głowie jak coś nie działa  :Sad: . Ale innego distro niechce widzieć  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

moja luba wypowiedziala wczoraj magiczne slowa (teraz ma kubuntu):

 *kornelia wrote:*   

> wolny jest strasznie ten system, dlugo sie uruchamia. chce miec taki jak Ty.

 

jeszcze tylko konto na forum i ja mamy!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## c2p

 *joker wrote:*   

> moja luba wypowiedziala wczoraj magiczne slowa (teraz ma kubuntu):
> 
>  *kornelia wrote:*   wolny jest strasznie ten system, dlugo sie uruchamia. chce miec taki jak Ty. 
> 
> jeszcze tylko konto na forum i ja mamy!  

 

Ciekawi mnie, jakich środków persfazji używacie, aby namówić płeć piękną na linuksa, bo mi jeszcze nigdy się nie udało. Jak już kogoś przekonam, to jest to samiec  :Sad: .

----------

## szolek

Jak zapytasz kobietę jaki lubi samochód przeważnie odpowie czerwony. 

Czerwona tapeta i sukces murowany.   :Laughing: 

----------

## no4b

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ja znam kilka dziewczyn, które używają gentoo i nie znają nawet 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bo są sprytniejsze i wpisują tylko

```
cd
```

co daje dokładnie taki sam efekt, a jest krótsze  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Ciekawi mnie, jakich środków persfazji używacie, aby namówić płeć piękną na linuksa, bo mi jeszcze nigdy się nie udało. Jak już kogoś przekonam, to jest to samiec .

 

moja dziewczyna sie przyzwyczaila uzywajac linuxa na moim komputerze i tak jej zostalo. jak kupila sobie laptopa i lekko jej podsunalem pomysl zainstalowania kubuntu, po kilku pytaniach sie zgodzila bez wiekszych przeszkod. teraz jest po prostu przyzwyczajona.

z racji ze przechodzi na gentoo, niedlugo czas na nauke polecen konsoli   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xanderek

 *illussion wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Witam wszystkich 
> 
> 

 

Ja proszę o specjalne przywitanie= trzy całuski bezdotykowe  :Razz: 

 *illussion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zgodnie z prośbą, odpowiem sama na kilka pytań  Zatem zacznę odrobinę na opak ... Począwszy od udzielenia odpowiedzi na pytanie czy istnieję ? hmmm... zadaję sobie każdego ranka, ale mogę uznać, że nic na razie nie wskazuje jako miałoby być inaczej 
> 
> 

 

A szkoda  :Razz: . Bo za dobrze Cię znam i wiem że Światu przydałoby się trochę odetchnienia np pod względem natężenia dźwięku  :Very Happy: . JK

----------

Zmieniając temat, chciałbym wrócić do pomysłu "Głupotki współlokatorki...", sam znam parę kwiatków na temat głupotek owej WSPÓŁLOKATORKI. Mam nadzieje, że się na mnie nie obrazi. Oczywiście jeśli postanowimy podtrzymać ten pomysł. W końcu "Jak się nie pomyli to się nie nauczy". 

Na koniec dołączam całuski dla MALUNI.

A może Malunia zaprezentuje kolegom coś więcej o sobie:D. Pochwal się nam sama co z Ciebie za kobitka  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Robi się ciekawie  :Very Happy:  Słucham dalej   :Wink: 

----------

## noobah

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Stopien sfeminizowania tego forum staje sie nadzwyczajnie wysoki. Zaraz staniemy sie "najbardziej zenskim forum o linuksie w kraju"  W sumie to moznaby z tego jakis slogan zrobic... ;]

 

Może być? :

 *Quote:*   

> Wejdź na forums.gentoo.org - twoja luba już tam jest!

 

----------

